# 5 D-Cell Kel-Lite Parts Needed



## 91stsps (Nov 20, 2004)

I have a 5 D-cel Kel-Lite that I purchased new in 1983 and I believe the springs in the switch have gone bad. The light would have to be jiggled once the switch was turned on before it would actually work. I really love this old light and want to still use it, and would greatly appreciate any assitance in obtaining parts. Thankk-you. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## ABTOMAT (Nov 20, 2004)

That must have been one of the last ones made right before they went under. Does it have the metal slide switch with a red plastic flash button in the center? There's not a lot to go wrong in there, unless something outright broke. With a lot of these old lights you need to bend the metal strips back into place so everything makes contact. And clean them. Also make sure the forward conductor still has its insulation.


----------



## 91stsps (Nov 24, 2004)

Yep, it is just like the 6th and 7th lights on the left. Can you use a pencil eraser to clean the contacts? I really love this old light and really want to put it back into service. I LOVE to have the rookies ask me what type of light it is. Makes me feel old when they have never heard of Kel-Lite. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Nov 25, 2004)

Pencil erasers are fine unless the corrosion is really thick.

I haven't opened one of mine in a while, but it's pretty simple. There's a strip of metal that has some "steps" on one end. The steps are the different positions of the switch. If it gets used enough the metal can get bent out of shape or pushed down. Another thing to watch out for in the insulation on the forward end of the metal strip. The shrinkwrap around the strip, the round spacer, and the flat shim should all be in place. Watch out for the shrinkwrap getting worn through around the threads.


----------



## 91stsps (Dec 7, 2004)

Let me know if you ever want to part with one of your 5 Cells?


----------



## ABTOMAT (Dec 7, 2004)

Maybe one of the 5C cell models, but not the D's. I'm still trying to expand the collection.


----------



## lasercrazy (Dec 8, 2004)

It would be cool if someone made a 12 or 14 D cell light.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Dec 8, 2004)

A few of us have ones that'll take 12C cells, but technically are supposed to be used with a 5C load. Larry1582 has an LA Screw light that's been assembled into a 12D length.


----------



## 91stsps (Dec 26, 2004)

I'd take a C cell just for memory sakes. Send me an e-mail if you want to sell a 5 c and the price. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## fleshlite (Jan 10, 2005)

Hey, I have one of the 5 D cell key lite. Do you know where I can get a new reflector with the bulb holder too? I think I would also need a new buld as I blew mine trying it out with too much current with a couple of EL's 3 to D V2 units.
If you guys know what bulb might be better for this unit please let me know too.
Tks
Chris.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jan 12, 2005)

What style head does your Kel-Lite have?


----------



## fleshlite (Jan 13, 2005)

The model that I have is the same as the 7th from the left on your picture of your collection. I seem to remember buying it new about 10 to 15 years ago from a gun shop that was going out of business.


----------



## Spike Friedman (Sep 16, 2010)

I have an 8-C Kel-Lite needing repair -
do you know who can be of help, please.

Spike

toll-free (888) 9.10.11.12

or [email protected]

THANK YOU!


----------



## DM51 (Sep 17, 2010)

Spike Friedman said:


> Spike
> 
> toll-free (888) 9.10.11.12


How come you have a toll-free #?


----------

